# cross your fingers!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just put in a bid for a tv series called In plain site. I have not put in bids lately because my schedule has been busy but this came up since they were really unhappy with their last wrangler. Since it is a TV series I am guess it is all small animal stuff and will vary from episode to episode. All the Wrangling jobs I have had before are movies so to do a TV series would be a blast! Cross your fingers I get a call back!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

*crosses fingers* I hope you get a call back!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My fingers are crossed good luck  Sending good vibes and all the best wishes.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

So wait.. you go and... wrangle... animals? LMAO i'm not sure... bring siren with you  so everyone can see how hawt she is!

YAY hope you get a call back!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You want pig back? lmfao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha I doubt they will want dogs from my yard! lol well maybe you never know what they will want till they call. Yes megan part of my business is animal wrangling! no I do not wrestle alligators, lol but any time you see and animal on tv or in movies, I do that stuff 

The movie I just did called sunshine cleaning was just on starz on demand. I did cats and rabbits in that film it was a lot of fun. The poor kitty had to run out of a burning house! Saint Johns of Las Vegas just came out I can't wait to see kaos in it.
Wrangling


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love sunshine cleaning It reminds me so much of my job lmfao.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If they need a farting dog I can ship Zoe out...LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Whit, LMAO
Shana did you see m kitty do her big part! Poor thing was so scared when the house blew up! lol When she reaches under the car to get the kitten I tossed the kitten at her! lol You can kind of tell the cat was tossed, oops!
Then since the kitten was scared she was digging her nails into the actresses, poor girl got all scratched up even though I cut her nails.

Stuff like that was fun!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Whit, LMAO
> Shana did you see m kitty do her big part! Poor thing was so scared when the house blew up! lol When she reaches under the car to get the kitten I tossed the kitten at her! lol You can kind of tell the cat was tossed, oops!
> Then since the kitten was scared she was digging her nails into the actresses, poor girl got all scratched up even though I cut her nails.
> 
> Stuff like that was fun!


Heck yeah! During that scene what went through my mind was... "this is THE story of my life!" lmfao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! Well I hope you don't burn anymore houses down!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed.Good luck!
You have such a fun life!:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My prayers & hope is with you.  *Fingers Crossed*! Good Luck!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's awsome. Hope you get a call back. I wanted to see Sunshine Cleaning & haven't watched it yet. Now, I gotta see it.


----------

